# BLASC 2 legal ?



## Bloodydagger (6. September 2007)

BLASC 2 legal ?
wenn ich die Nutzungsbestimmungen richtig versanden habe ist das ja nicht erlaubet 
oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden ??



> 2. Nutzungsbeschränkungen für World of Warcraft.
> ....
> (iii) Software von Drittanbietern benutzen, die "Datamining" ermöglicht oder auf andere Weise Informationen von oder durch World of Warcraft abfängt oder sammelt;
> ...



MFG


----------



## ZAM (6. September 2007)

Bloodydagger schrieb:


> BLASC 2 legal ?
> wenn ich die Nutzungsbestimmungen richtig versanden habe ist das ja nicht erlaubet
> oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden ??
> MFG



Glaubst du wir wären mit Illegaler Software, bzw. verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen von Blizzard in das Blizzard-Fansite-Programm aufgenommen wurden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (6. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Glaubst du wir wären mit Illegaler Software, bzw. verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen von Blizzard in das Blizzard-Fansite-Programm aufgenommen wurden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nein im ernst, wenn man sich erst mal gedanken gemacht hätte , hätte man sich diesenThread sparen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja hat ever ich bin glaube ich auf dem besten weg eine Spamm abmahnung zu bekommen also nix wie weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezpkzor (6. September 2007)

woher krieg ich blasc2 und was ist das?


----------



## Kausrufe (6. September 2007)

Hej ihr habt auch Goldfamer Werbung auf der Seite. Laut den Blizzardregeln wird man dann aus dem Fanseiten-Programm rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Firun (6. September 2007)

Kausrufe schrieb:


> Hej ihr habt auch Goldfamer Werbung auf der Seite. Laut den Blizzardregeln wird man dann aus dem Fanseiten-Programm rausgeschmissen.




wo bitte hast du die werbung denn gesehen ?


----------



## Bloodydagger (6. September 2007)

ok als werde ich es mir lieber nicht auf meinen rechne machen#

MFG


----------



## Ellesar1 (6. September 2007)

[ironie]klar ist die software illegal. deshalb werden auch täglich hunderte buffed-user gesperrt. und deshalb lebt die seite hier auch noch nicht so lange...[/ironie]

lange rede, kurzer sinn: NEIN, ist nicht illegal.


----------



## Leelos (7. September 2007)

Firun schrieb:


> wo bitte hast du die werbung denn gesehen ?


Auf der Buffed-Portal Seite sieht man sie des öfteren, zumind sagen es viele.
Ich hab FF2 und AdBlock drauf, daher seh ich keine Werbung *g*

LG,
Shantalya


----------



## Firun (7. September 2007)

Leelos schrieb:


> Auf der Buffed-Portal Seite sieht man sie des öfteren, zumind sagen es viele.
> Ich hab FF2 und AdBlock drauf, daher seh ich keine Werbung *g*
> 
> LG,
> Shantalya




Denken dann schreiben,

man denke mal logisch nach , meinst du im ernst das sich Buffed.de ihren guten ruf und ihre harte arbeit kapput machen in dem sie werbung von irgendwelchen Goldfarmern in ihr Portal lassen ??

Du schreibst man "sieht sie des öffteren", also ich bin jeden tag hier und habe so eine art von werbung noch nie hier gesehen.

und nun das beste "zumind sagen es viele"   und wenn viele von einem Hausdach springen tust du es auch ?

also bevor du solche anschuldigungen hier in den Raum schleuderst  vergewisser dich doch bitte erstmal selber was da dran ist ,man kann nicht einfach jemanden verurteilen nur weil es andere sagen,man sollte sich schon erstmal selbst ein bild davon machen.

gruß

Firun


----------



## Mahoni-chan (7. September 2007)

Wieso sollte das illegal sein?
Wenn ich den Clienten richtig  verstehe, dann greift er nicht auf die Spieldateien direkt zu, sondern erstellt über ein AddOn "SpeicherDateien", welche anschließend über den Clienten mit der Blasc-Datenbank abgeglichen werden?

Und dieser (Um-)Weg über ein AddOn ist 100% legal :>


----------



## Slowpinger (7. September 2007)

Kausrufe schrieb:


> Hej ihr habt auch Goldfamer Werbung auf der Seite. Laut den Blizzardregeln wird man dann aus dem Fanseiten-Programm rausgeschmissen.


Meist kann man sich die Werbung als Betreiber der Seite vorher nicht angucken....der Platz wird ja nur "vermietet".
Es gab mal bei der PCAction so eine ähnliche Diskussion, weil auf einer Anzeigenseite ein Leichensack abgebildet war und genau gegenüber irgendein komisches Spiel. Jedenfalls gabs da auch viel böse Post.
Da kam nur das Statement, dass die Redaktion nur über die Vergabe entscheiden könnte, aber nicht über den Inhalt.

Die TV-Sender bekommen auch nicht jeden einzelnen Spot vorab zu sehen, um dann zu entscheiden, ob er gegen irgendwelche Richtlinien verstößt.


----------



## Oxilitor (7. September 2007)

Grundsätzlich haben die Redaktion, egal ob Onlineportal, Zeitung oder Fernsehen keinerlei Einfluss auf die Art der geschalteten Werbung. In den meisten Fällen wird der vorhandene Werbeplatz an eine Agentur vergeben die dann die jeweils passende Werbung einbringt.


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2007)

Gab da mal einen Zeitungsauschnitt wo Eon neben einem Artikel über Ausschwitz Werbung machte mit "Wir liefern das Gas von morgen!".

Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob es ein fake war, aber sowas zeigt dann wie bitter so eine Trennung Werbung/Redaktionelles im Ernstfall sein könnte.


----------



## Leelos (7. September 2007)

Firun schrieb:


> also bevor du solche anschuldigungen hier in den Raum schleuderst  vergewisser dich doch bitte erstmal selber was da dran ist ,man kann nicht einfach jemanden verurteilen nur weil es andere sagen,man sollte sich schon erstmal selbst ein bild davon machen.
> 
> gruß
> 
> Firun


Ich mache keine anschuldigungen, es gibts hier ein längeren Thread im Board wo nicht nur 2 oder 3 es sagen sondern eben viele, mit Bilder wenn ich noch richtig erinnere.
und 2. hab ich Goldwerbung auch schon bei anderen Fansites von Blizzard gesehen und sie sind immer noch Fansite von Blizzard.
Würde Blizzard die Fansites entfernen mit Goldwerbung, so hätten sie keine Fansite mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Plätze sind gemietet und man hat da nehmlich keine Macht drauf, was angezeigt wird.

Liebe Grüße,
Shantalya


----------



## ZAM (7. September 2007)

Leelos schrieb:


> Ich mache keine anschuldigungen, es gibts hier ein längeren Thread im Board wo nicht nur 2 oder 3 es sagen sondern eben viele, mit Bilder wenn ich noch richtig erinnere.
> und 2. hab ich Goldwerbung auch schon bei anderen Fansites von Blizzard gesehen und sie sind immer noch Fansite von Blizzard.
> Würde Blizzard die Fansites entfernen mit Goldwerbung, so hätten sie keine Fansite mehr
> 
> ...



Es war keine Goldwerbung - aber die Aussage interessierte in der Vergangenheit die Standard-Motzer nicht wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es handelte sich um ein Gewinnspiel, das leider von einem sogenannten Goldselling-Anbieters bei uns geschaltet wurde. Wir haben dabei aber explizit darauf geachtet, das auf der Gewinnspielseite nichts darüber auftaucht oder beworben wird, des Weiteren gab es nur Angebote zu Gametime-Cards - das ist alles nicht mal Ansatzweise verwerflich. 

Leider gibt es aber immer die meckernde Gemeinschaft, die dann weiterklicken um irgendwelche Fadenscheinigkeiten zu beweisen. Der Werbezyklus für dieses Gewinnspiel ist jedoch schon seit Monaten vorbei - sprich, den Banner wird man hier vergeblich suchen.


----------

